# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ

## chris_x

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα μια μικρη βοηθεια σχετικα με το βασικο ηλεκτρικο κυκλωμα αυτοκινητου.Αν γινετε να μου δωσετε καπoια κειμενα,links,ακομα και καποιο βιβλιο μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε γιατι με ενδιαφερει το θεμα αρκετα. ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!

----------


## stendor

φίλε μου καλώς όρισες. τι ακριβώς σε ενδιαφέρει? κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο αυτοκινήτου ή γενικά πώς θα διαβάσεις ένα ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο;  Πρέπει να  σου πω ότι άλλοι κατασκευαστές χρησιμοποιούν χρωματικούς κώδικες στα καλώδια και άλλοι αριθμητικούς κατά din. Για  ποιο αυτοκίνητο ευρωπαϊκό, ιαπωνικό ή αμερικανικό. Υπάρχουν πολλοί παράμετροι. Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να βρείς?

----------


## chris_x

οχι συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο.Μιλαω γενικα για το αυτοκινητο,χρειαζομαι τα αρχικα(ενα γενικο πλανο γ αρχη κατι σαν σχεδιαγραμμα,δηλαδη μετα τη μπαταρια τι???)αρχικες γνωσεις γιατι δε ξερω τι μου γινετε στο θεμα και ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερον.Σ ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση σου,ελπιζω να καταλαβες τι ζηταω και να μπορεσεις να με βοηθησεις

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Ενα βιβλιο που ειχα διαβασει αρκετα ηταν το "ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΣΑΣ", εκδοσεις Φυτρακης-Οργανιδης. Εχει μεσα οχι μονο για τα ηλεκτρικα, αλλα για ολοκληρο το αυτοκινητο και τα διαφορα μερη του. Δεν ηταν και το πιο φτηνο, αλλα τα χρηματα του τα αξιζε (2 τομοι με ΠΑΡΑ πολλες φωτογραφιες, κανα 40αρι αν θυμαμαι καλα).

Σιγουρα στο Μοναστηρακι θα μπορει να βρεθει σε καλη τιμη.

----------


## gsmaster

Ψάξε μήπως βρείς κάπου τα βιβλία που δίνουν στα ΤΕΕ, στην ειδικότητα ηλεκτρολόγων αυτοκινήτων. Φτηνά να θα σου βγούν και για αρχή θα σε καλύψουν.

----------


## chris_x

ευχαριστω παιδια αλλα σκεφτομαι να αγορασω ενα σχετικα καλο βιβλιο αργοτερα,αν μπορειτε δωστε μια βοηθεια μεσω internet γ αρχη.Και παλι ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας

----------


## stendor

www.haynes.com βγάζει manuals για μια ευρεία γκάμα αυτοκινήτων, μοτοσικλετών ακόμα και γεωργικών ελκυστήρων. περιέχει τα σχεδιαγράμματα του ηλεκτρικού συστήματος τους. 

"ηλεκτρικό ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα αυτοκινήτου" εκδόσεις τζιόλα Θεσσαλονίκη www.tziola.gr

δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω σχεδιαγράμματα μια και είναι πολιτική του forum να σεβόμαστε το copyright.

----------

